# FLR (M) form questions



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello to everyone! Hope all is well with you... 

I am completing a FLR (M) form for my appointment in two weeks time. Would really appreciate of you advise me on the following items confusing me:
1. Shall I just leave blank those field which are not applicable to me? Or shall I write "Not Applicable"?
2. To question "How long has your sponsor lived in the UK?" Shall I answer -"since he was born, 31 years" or simply "31 years" (his age)?
3. What's Home reference number? Neither of us seem to have it. 
4. In section 5 - Immigration history, they ask "How do you keep in touch with your sponsor?". Shall I just answer - "we live together"? Or do I need to list all types of contact I had with my sponsor before I obtained my fiancé visa, although I am now applying to FLR (m)?
5. How long have you been living together in a relationship? Shall I count the days we lived together before I granted a fiancé visa and or i need to indicate how long ipwe lived together since entered the UK for good? 
6. Finance section 7A is for those who granted the visa after the new immigration rules. My visa is granted under the old rules (although dated after 9th of July). I am skipping this section, right? 
7. Section 9 - biometrics residency permit: they want me to indicate the details of all fingerprints taken as part of previous UK immigration application made in the UK or abroad. Do I need to include my previous visitor visa applications or only fiancé settlement visa is applicable here? 

Sorry for such long list. 

Very much appreciate your responses.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Zama said:


> Hello to everyone! Hope all is well with you...
> 
> I am completing a FLR (M) form for my appointment in two weeks time. Would really appreciate of you advise me on the following items confusing me:
> 1. Shall I just leave blank those field which are not applicable to me? Or shall I write "Not Applicable"?


Leave blank.



> 2. To question "How long has your sponsor lived in the UK?" Shall I answer -"since he was born, 31 years" or simply "31 years" (his age)?


Since birth.



> 3. What's Home Office reference number? Neither of us seem to have it.


As it's your first application for a leave in UK, you don't have one.



> 4. In section 5 - Immigration history, they ask "How do you keep in touch with your sponsor?". Shall I just answer - "we live together"? Or do I need to list all types of contact I had with my sponsor before I obtained my fiancé visa, although I am now applying to FLR (m)?


It relates to the time when you weren't together. So email, text, skype, phone calls etc, and enclose representative samples.



> 5. How long have you been living together in a relationship? Shall I count the days we lived together before I granted a fiancé visa and or i need to indicate how long ipwe lived together since entered the UK for good?


Any long periods of cohabitation should be listed. Ignore anything less than a month.



> 6. Finance section 7A is for those who granted the visa after the new immigration rules. My visa is granted under the old rules (although dated after 9th of July). I am skipping this section, right?


Yes.



> 7. Section 9 - biometrics residency permit: they want me to indicate the details of all fingerprints taken as part of previous UK immigration application made in the UK or abroad. Do I need to include my previous visitor visa applications or only fiancé settlement visa is applicable here?


Yes, everything.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Joppa, thank you very much for your answers. 
With regards to all fingerprints I have submitted to UK Boarder agency with my previous visa applications. They ask to indicate the date of fingerprints were taken. This is literally the date of each application submitted in years 2006, 2007, 2011 and 2012, which, except for the latter, I don't remember at all, neither I have any tracking as well. 
Shall I just put the dates the visas have been issued? Or is there any other 'smarter' way of doing that?

Thanks again!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Zama said:


> Hi Joppa, thank you very much for your answers.
> With regards to all fingerprints I have submitted to UK Boarder agency with my previous visa applications. They ask to indicate the date of fingerprints were taken. This is literally the date of each application submitted in years 2006, 2007, 2011 and 2012, which, except for the latter, I don't remember at all, neither I have any tracking as well.
> Shall I just put the dates the visas have been issued? Or is there any other 'smarter' way of doing that?


Give your best guess, based on visa application and processing dates.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you so much Joppa!


----------

